# Duck recipes?



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Any favorite recipe for duck? I tried a couple different ones last year; still looking for a go-to.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

czartim said:


> Any favorite recipe for duck? I tried a couple different ones last year; still looking for a go-to.


.....Eat more Chicken....QUACK!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

DUCK! I knew you would show up...

This looks good but I've never tried to make it


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

DUCK said:


> .....Eat more Chicken....QUACK!


I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there. I will not go there.

(I love eating waterfowl)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

DUCK said:


> .....Eat more Chicken....QUACK!


:tpd:


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Domestic or wild? When I go hunting and had some duck I would sometimes do a homemade pot pie to keep moisture in and allow others to try it safely  I would also breast them out, marinate them in something that appealed to me, slice them, stuff them and grill em'. My Brother will sometimes make a pastrami type thing out of them (lots of seasonings, cook and thin slice, serve warm or cold) and he would make jerky out of goose we shot.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

I cube up the breasts and soak them in Italian dressing, them make kabob's out of them. For goose I either make jerky or throw em in the crock-pot, have also taken bulk goose breasts to the butcher and had him make brats, those were pretty good. Nice way to use up all them birds we shoot!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's a link from a friend's cookbook.

www.wwltv.com/frankdavis/adobe/roastedduck.pdf


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

yamaha6000 said:


> I cube up the breasts and soak them in Italian dressing, them make kabob's out of them. For goose I either make jerky or throw em in the crock-pot, have also taken bulk goose breasts to the butcher and had him make brats, those were pretty good. Nice way to use up all them birds we shoot!


We actually do it the other way! Duck meat for jerky, goose for kabobs.

Here's a pic of goose kabobs I marinated and put together myself.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

http://chinesefood.about.com/od/poultryrecpz/r/pekingduck.htm


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> We actually do it the other way! Duck meat for jerky, goose for kabobs.
> 
> Here's a pic of goose kabobs I marinated and put together myself.


:tu Yummy.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

khubli said:


> http://chinesefood.about.com/od/poultryrecpz/r/pekingduck.htm


MMmmmmmmmm.....DUUUUUUUUCK!

My father had a story about Peking duck, from a college classmate of his who was a WWII Marine. This guy was part of the Marine occupation force in China immediately after the war, and one of his Chinese friends invited him to a dinner of genuine Peking duck.

Step one was to take a duck from the kennel out back, wring its neck and hang it by its neck on a string from a backyard tree. The Chinese man told the Marine "Come by each day, I will let you know."

First day, the Marine came by and asked. His friend looked out the back door and saw the duck hanging there. "No. Not today."

Second day, the Marine came by and checked. Again his friend looked out the back door, saw the bird hanging there and said "Not today".

After a couple more days of checking, the Marine came by again and asked. His friend looked out the back door, and by now the duck had rotted off the string and was lying on the ground.

His friend rubbed his hands together and declared "Peking duck tonight!"


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Victorian cooks hung pheasant by the tail - when the bird fell it was ready to cook. The ageing allows the 'flavor' to develop. I'll pass.

For cooking duck, you first have to decide if you are going to use a whole bird or breasts. A whole bird you roast or grill and serve with a nice brown sauce, like escoffier. Breasts you sear to render the fat and make the skin crispy - w/o crispy skin there is no reason to bother cooking duck. 

Personally, I like duck paired with fruit - cherries, berries, figs, etc. The richness and fat of duck stands up well to sweeter sauces. If you have the skills, you can go vanilla bean and chili demiglaze and serve it with pureed parsnips or turnips. Then again, you can always go with a grain mustard cream sauce with nice mushrooms - like chantrelle.


----------

